# Make My Own Dish Equiptment and Receivers



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

I knew it was a matter of time I would be able to run Dish Network out of business.

This seems to be the answer.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

That is awesome. Unfortunantly, I doubt it could duplicate carbon resistors, as the resins are probably non-conducting, but it is an interesting machine.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I was impressed.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

How much was the cost to duplicate the crescent wrench? It tightened the nut they demonstrated.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> That is awesome. Unfortunantly, I doubt it could duplicate carbon resistors, as the resins are probably non-conducting, but it is an interesting machine.


As Spock would say, there are always possibilities.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I wish Spock was around to save us money.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I wonder what these guys really do.........? very impressive.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

I want one !! 

They are also working on 3D printing of human tissues and organs, the future of ink jet printing will change the world, I'm sure some day electronic circuits could be printed as well.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

We have a 3D printer at school. Very cool and *very* costly to run.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Skeeterman said:


> I knew it was a matter of time I would be able to run Dish Network out of business.
> 
> This seems to be the answer.


I think it's against the law.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

3D printer against the law? Might be, if the corporate bosses have their way. I heard of some copyright violations already over 3D printing.


----------



## jamelar (Dec 30, 2010)

Art7220 said:


> 3D printer against the law? Might be, if the corporate bosses have their way. I heard of some copyright violations already over 3D printing.


There is always someone crying foul. I'm sure when photocopiers first came out somebody was crying COPYRIGHT INFRINGEMENT.

When cable TV first came to metropolitan areas, the local TV broadcasters were screaming about other stations being available.

When Big Dish satellite and later DTH (Dish, Direct, and remember Primestar?) satellite came to market, the cable companies made noise about it.

SSDD


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I don't get how it's able to make moving parts, but here's another example:

World's First 3D Printed Plane Takes Flight


----------

